# Thursdays Packages



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

well, my first winnings off of the devil site arrived today in the form of the 5 Vegas ashtray (i have been needing an ashtray).
also my 4 Devils Weed Robustos came in from Silo Cigars, sweet!

The DW's will be going in the humi for a few days, i may break one out on friday for after golf.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Sweet ashtray,nice looking smokes let us know how they are?


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Will do!


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Those look nice, the ashtry is cool too.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Well if nothing else the smokes look cool!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Hit em good Seth--Nice looking pickins'


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice haul...


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

its not much compared to others massive hauls, but it is my first dive into the dark depths of the devils site (dang, that was a bit of alliteration there, way to go seth).


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Be interested in how the smokes are.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Kinda interested about the smokes


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

the ashtray looks great. lets us know about the smokes.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice...I need to try those.


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Great ashtray, got one of those myself. Let us know about those smokes...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

those devils weed look niiiiicceee...

i might have to try and get me some of em!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

UH OH-The Devil made you do it


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

paint said:


> Sweet ashtray,nice looking smokes let us know how they are?


I would have to agree - I am very interested in the Devil's Weed cigars...

CD


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

oh! I was meaning to pick some of these up.....


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab! I have one of those ashtrays myself.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

the guy who makes the Devil's weed cigar is out of New Orleans...I will have to give louis a call and get a few samples! LOL


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> the guy who makes the Devil's weed cigar is out of New Orleans...I will have to give louis a call and get a few samples! LOL


U Lucky dog:lol:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice haul!! Really an "eyecatcher" that cigar!!


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

you have a sexy ash tray


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> the guy who makes the Devil's weed cigar is out of New Orleans...I will have to give louis a call and get a few samples! LOL


Really, out of New Orleans? no i know i will like these, with them being created in my home state!
once i get one fired up, i'll let you know how it is.

oh, and Captain Jeebes, thanks for the compliment!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

ok, for all who asked, i finally got around to enjoying one of these and posted a newbie review here: http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=286755#post286755


----------

